# New Lathe for the Wishlist



## termitepenman (Aug 12, 2011)

This lathe is due out October 2011.  What do you think?

http://www.teknatool.com/products/lathes/CometII/Nova_CometII.htm

Dennis 
Sacramento, CA


----------



## thewishman (Aug 12, 2011)

Looks good! That is a well planned tool. Great accessories.


----------



## refueler1 (Aug 13, 2011)

I just cant understand why they make the bed ways so darn small/narrow.


----------



## Finatic (Aug 14, 2011)

For 499 it may be a viable option due to the 12" swing. That with a coupon at woodcraft may make it a real deal.


----------



## Bobalu (Aug 14, 2011)

Nice looking lathe, and one I might consider when the Jet gives out. Being right handed, I often rest my left hand on the headstock during tasks such as sanding. Having a grinding wheel or belt sander so close the the hand I'm not concentrating on sort of bothers me. Removing any attachments when not in use would be imperative.


----------



## 1dweeb (Aug 14, 2011)

The lathe might be okay by itself but I see little value in all of the accessories. I would rather have dedicated areas with dedicated machines in those areas so that I would not be constantly changing back and forth. I find that I sometimes have a son or brother in my shop working at the same time as I am. Designated areas turning and finishing, cutting and drilling, sanding and sharpening make the most sense for me. I would recommend you get the best machine for whatever specific job you want it to do. I use a Oneway 1224 lathe. It has performed flawlessly for me. I have gone through one inexpensive harbor freight lathe, one midrange Delta lathe, and two high end Jet lathes. I finally bought the Oneway and it has never let me down. Just my opinion, good luck with your choice.


----------



## Monty (Aug 14, 2011)

So wher's the band saw for cutting blanks?:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## ctubbs (Aug 14, 2011)

Monty said:


> So wher's the band saw for cutting blanks?:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


   And Curtis' Cactus Juice box?  Then it would be a complete pen station in one box.
Charles


----------



## phillywood (Aug 14, 2011)

termitepenman said:


> This lathe is due out October 2011. What do you think?
> 
> http://www.teknatool.com/products/lathes/CometII/Nova_CometII.htm
> 
> ...


 
sorry, can't see anything so can't comment.:


----------



## low_48 (Aug 14, 2011)

I wouldn't like all the grit from the grinding wheel on the lathe. When I true up the wheels on the grinder, grit is everywhere. Lathe looks nice though.


----------



## phillywood (Aug 18, 2011)

Dennise, whatever happened to the pic. of the lathe?


----------



## termitepenman (Aug 18, 2011)

*Here is a picture of the Lathe*

Just click on the link.  Here is a picture I hope it works for you./Users/dennispatzer/Desktop/Comet_II_Lathe_New_FA_large.jpg


----------



## Turned Around (Aug 18, 2011)

phillywood said:


> termitepenman said:
> 
> 
> > This lathe is due out October 2011. What do you think?
> ...


 
i'm getting the same thing


----------



## KenV (Aug 18, 2011)

Dennis -- 

I think NOVA has the history with variable speed drives to provide some good reliability.  The nova lathes and they are now powering the Shopsmith variable speed head.   they have a good record with chucks and live centers also.    

They have had a few gimicks that did not last on the market -- the ornamental turning gear has been dropped.   Some of the accessories may be good value -- and smome may not last.  That will be a dice roll.   

I look forward to trying one.


----------



## kruger19652008 (Sep 25, 2011)

I agree with 1dweeb.  Versatility always has its pros and cons.  In this case, purists would tell you that turnings should always be made on a dedicated machine.  But then again, if you have limited space and wouldn't mind changing tools often, then why not?

I think this machine and others like it will have their own niche out there.


----------



## xxShadowxx (Sep 25, 2011)

Monty said:


> So wher's the band saw for cutting blanks?:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:



buy a small sawblade for the headstock, then just need to get some sort of table jig to toss in toolrest and you have a tablesaw :biggrin:

just take off the blade before you turn the pen, or you might get too much excitement :biggrin:


----------



## flyitfast (Sep 25, 2011)

Phillip and Turned Around. When you get to the first screen, then click on the Products Tab on the top left. When you get to the pictures of lathes, it is the top right lathe.
Good Luck,
gordon


----------



## Wildman (Sep 26, 2011)

Go to catalog and price those optional accessories!
http://www.teknatool.com/products/catalogue/10182_Nova Catalog USA_2011_web.pdf

Think comet II by itself is nice mini lathe, turning it into Swiss army knife gets expensive.  You-tube video makes you think get Versa coupler with the lathe, when read Specifications find that it is not listed under standard equipment.  So by time add coupler, grinding wheel, and fingernail jig spending another $180 to $200+. 

I depend upon noise feedback while turning would hate to hear any accessories running at the same time.  I sharpen often and my grinder rolls to a stop after turn it off, those couple of steps away makes a difference to me. Would not want to stop and remove an accessory. 

If you are really limited on space guess some of those optional accessories make sense.


----------



## lorbay (Sep 26, 2011)

So is that what it's going to sell for. $499.00??????????????????
Can't seem to find prices anywhere.

Lin.


----------



## Wildman (Sep 27, 2011)

Lin,
click on Teknatool catalog for current price link in my post above yours.


----------



## lorbay (Sep 27, 2011)

Wildman said:


> Lin,
> click on Teknatool catalog for current price link in my post above yours.


Thanks I think that is the one I will get, Had a 1624 Nova before and should have never sold it.

Lin.


----------

